
The Descent of Mail RFCs - g-b-r
https://emaillab.jp/mail/mail-rfc/
======
g-b-r
The same author also made a "Descent of DNS RFCs", already posted here
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16722727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16722727))
but apparently gone unnoticed

------
g-b-r
Just ran into this by chance, incredibly it seems to be unknown (I wasn't able
to find any links to it)

